# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Strooder >  What materials will work on the strooder?

## Luv2Fight

Are we limited to just PLA and ABS on the Strooder or do other materials work as well?  Nylon?  Rubbers?  Anything else?

----------


## LambdaFF

What day to day life plastics can we recycle ?
PlasticRecyclingCodes.jpg

----------


## Strooder

We have been experimenting with different types of plastic to see what Strooder can extrude, in theory any thermoplastics that melt below 250-260C. We have successfully extruded both PET, HDPE. We are looking to see what else can be extruded, We really want to encourage recycling and are looking into all of the 'every day' plastics we can recycle. However @ LambdaFF I noticed on your chart there is PVC, which is quite a dangerous plastic, certainly for home use as it can produce Hydrogen Chloride gas and Hydrochloric acid. It is always recommended to look up datasheets for any plastic you want to extrude. We will be providing an easy to use datasheet for common plastics on our website and potentially as a leaflet provided with the Strooder along with recommended settings for best results.

----------


## LambdaFF

Looking at various items in my closets, I see a lot of the following : 
PET,
PP,
HDPE,
LDPE
What is your take on those ?
Regards

----------


## Strooder

> Looking at various items in my closets, I see a lot of the following : 
> PET,
> PP,
> HDPE,
> LDPE
> What is your take on those ?
> Regards


Those are all suitable polymers for extrusion at home and will melt within Strooder's temperature range. The only thing we need to test is the optimal conditions for tolerances, and how 'recycle-able' they are. 
We're planning to open a thread specifically to log all of our filament experiments, I'll keep you posted for when that appears.

----------


## LambdaFF

If you can't tell : we're eager to receive the machine.

----------


## Strooder

That is awesome, we are eager to get it to you!

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

We are definitely interested in seeing what you have done so far, with respect to plastics and the settings. If you have anything please send it to us. 


> We will be providing an easy to use datasheet for common plastics on our website and potentially as a leaflet provided with the Strooder along with recommended settings for best results.

----------


## Strooder

> We are definitely interested in seeing what you have done so far, with respect to plastics and the settings. If you have anything please send it to us.


We haven't finalised all of our recommended settings, though we were thinking of possibly making a thread where we will post our filament experiments, basically a development blog for filament. Is this something you would want?

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Yes, it sounds great, that way the community can add to it. A data sheet to include with the Strooder, as you suggested, would also be a great idea. Looking forward to the results.

----------

